# Paving your town?



## Rufflebutt (Jun 25, 2013)

I love how many people have tons of paths throughout their town!

However, I've never really attempted it myself throughout the years. I just kind of wandered the forest without pavement. I really want to try it, but I want to find a really beautiful path design.

Would anyone be willing to meet up with me and share with me a beautiful path design? Alternatively, does anyone have their path design open for the taking on their dream address? 

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MajorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Have you been speaking to Sable at Able Sisters every day to access QR codes? Once you do this you can easily scan awesome designs off the internet! There's plenty of design threads/websites around, here's just one of them:

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/p


----------



## Rufflebutt (Jun 25, 2013)

HOLD UP. I've never been introduced to this sorcery. I have a smartphone with QR code-reading abilities. How can I use this for pattern searching?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

Smartphone? What?

No, with QR codes in New Leaf, you have to become friends with Sable. She will eventually allow you to use the QR Code Sewing Machine, which will allow you to read the QR code from the 3DS cameras.


----------



## MajorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Rufflebutt said:


> HOLD UP. I've never been introduced to this sorcery. I have a smartphone with QR code-reading abilities. How can I use this for pattern searching?



Baha it's not sorcery xD But it's very cool! ... And I haven't unlocked it yet, so sad. You need to talk to her for about 10-14 days. I keep forgetting and I'm on about... day 3.


----------



## FreyaShawk (Jun 25, 2013)

i suggest looking up dream codes to see what other people are doing and that will give you some idea's


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 25, 2013)

For those of you looking for patterns, check this out. http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-60.html


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 25, 2013)

I keep forgetting to talk to sable every day so am only onto day 3.


----------

